# Idea for kitchen peninsula



## acomiskey (May 16, 2008)

I am in the middle of demolition for a kitchen remodel. I will be removing a wall currently between kitchen and dining room. Once the wall is removed, the idea is to replace it with a 2 tier peninsula. The front of the peninsula will include a range and 2-3 base cabinets. This will be approximately 7 ft long. The backside of the peninsula will NOT be used as a traditional bar top with stools. The house is a 1925 arts/crafts bungalow. So my idea is to have the backside of the peninsula look more like built in cabinets with glass doors/shelves and to serve as a break between dining room and kitchen. To keep the formal dining room look.

So I don't have to build these backside cabinets myself, the idea is to use 42" wall cabinets instead. I can easily order these with glass mullion doors. Then all I would have to do is attach them to the floor behind the frontside base cabinets and add countertop to both sections. Do to space constraints I may even cut the wall cabinets down to 8-10" deep and add wainscotting to the backside to be seen through the glass doors. 

Does this sound doable?


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

Have you considered that they make base cabinets with doors on both sides? I think what you have in mind can be ordered w/o hacking standard cabinets down at all.


----------



## acomiskey (May 16, 2008)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Have you considered that they make base cabinets with doors on both sides? I think what you have in mind can be ordered w/o hacking standard cabinets down at all.


Hmmm, I'll have to check that out, thanks....but I want the backside cabinets higher to create a two tiered peninsula.


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

The problem with using upper cabinets on the floor will be the lack of a toe kick. While you may not NEED the functionality of a toe kick, you can't have the cabinet door right next to the floor. You will need to build some kind of base for the cabinets to sit on.
OR you could stack cabinets. Maybe regular lowers with a second row of cabinets on top. Since you have limited depth, maybe, as LawnGuyLandSparky suggested, base cabinets with doors on both sides and then a row of uppers placed on half of the lowers. I guess it really depends on the depth of what will fit.


----------

